

List of unusual Wikipedia articles - infinity
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unusual_articles

======
RevRal
WTF (A chandelier made of human bones):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sedlec-Ossuary.jpg>

------
riffraff
I am surprised by the lack of the Brother Metal page, but I'm not sure if it
deserves being added or deleted :)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cesare_Bonizzi>

------
brown9-2
This reminds me of:

Does the set that contain all sets contain itself?

~~~
martincmartin
Yes, and that's not a contradiction.

The problem comes with the set of all sets that _don't_ contain themselves.
Does _that_ set contain itself? Both "yes" and "no" lead to contradiction.
That contradiction is the basis of Godel's Incompleteness Theorem, the Halting
Problem and others.

~~~
gambling8nt
The collection of all sets is not a set under ZF set theory, regardless of
choice.

Such a collection, if it were a set, would imply the existence of a set of all
sets that did not contain themselves from the axiom schema of specification.

------
drinian
Bir Tawil would be a nice place for a data haven, were it not landlocked.

~~~
ugh
Hey, I know, let’s open a data haven on the Moon:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terra_nullius> (Oh, the joys of Wikipedia :)

------
adatta02
well there goes the next 4 hours of my life. the math ones are pretty neat -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vampire_number>

